# Solved: joining vista to sbs2003



## wlraider70 (Jun 1, 2009)

So i have a vista PC that i want to join to my sbs2003 AD.

I went into system, change settings, change the domain.

the domain is "LPCC.local.com"

I entered this, and it had me enter sbs user/PW and the domain.

then the computer name.

then the sever side user/pw.

after all that it process for a long time and tells me that i cannot join the AD because of an error with the DNS resolving.



I'm not even sure im doing it right, but i think i am .
Any help, even another way to join would be great.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

That is not how you join an SBS domain, you create the computer account on the SBS using the wizard and then open a browser on the vista system and go to http://servername/connectcomputer


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

And you would not want a domain named .local.com

The SBS should be the DHCP server and the DNS should point to the SBS server.


----------



## wlraider70 (Jun 1, 2009)

This wont work for me " http://servername/connectcomputer "
I'm not sure why i think it because share-point is working on my server.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Not possible, this is not a sharepoint issue, did you put your servername where it says servername?

If it does not work what error do you get?


----------



## wlraider70 (Jun 1, 2009)

i get the site not found message.
ill attach a screen shot.
my server is server01, 10.10.10.2


----------



## wlraider70 (Jun 1, 2009)

After posting my reply, i thought maybe i should use IE.
no change, but here is screen shot of the ie error.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Try it with IE instead and can you post the results of an ipconfig /all from the server and workstation?


----------



## wlraider70 (Jun 1, 2009)

from the server.

.....

Microsoft Windows [Version 5.2.3790]
(C) Copyright 1985-2003 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : server01
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : LPCC.local
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : LPCC.local

Ethernet adapter Server Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : HP NC373i Multifunction Gigabit Server Ad
apter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-0B-EA-61-A6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.2
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.2

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>


----------



## wlraider70 (Jun 1, 2009)

from the computer im trying to join.

It says LPCC.local but that because i set it that way. 
however it thinks lpcc.lcoal is a private network, not a domain.

.............

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\karen>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : KAREN01
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : LPCC.local
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : LPCC.local

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : LPCC.local
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : USB Wireless 802.11 b/g Adaptor
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-A8-F3-B6-C4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566DC Gigabit Platform LAN Con
nect
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-60-13-12-11
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c7b:6737:bbd7:be3d%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.25(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 4.2.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.LPCC.local
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e50:89b:1ccb:f5f5:f5e6(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::89b:1ccb:f5f5:f5e6%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{C3A8D420-2AD8-47D2-B164-8C1451D7C
3F0}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\karen>


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

The SBS needs to be the DHCP server and the DNS server.

Is this the ipconfig /all from the server?


----------



## wlraider70 (Jun 1, 2009)

The first post is the server.
the second post is from the computer that i can't connect.


I didnt set up the server the geek squad did (dont say it)

so if it is not the dhcp or dns what is?
and how do i change that.


----------



## wlraider70 (Jun 1, 2009)

I was thinking about out set up is it possible that the

DHCP is controlled by the server (10.10.10.2)
the DNS is controlled by the firewall (10.10.10.1)

Otherwise I can't think of why aren't both on the server?

Would it cause a problem if my server pointed to an external DNS like opendns? (i dont know if it does or doesnt)

Wouldn't the server have to have some kind of local DNS or else it would have no way to find local PCs??


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

The server should have DNS forwarders set-up and they can go to any working DNS you like, the workstations will have trouble communicating with the server if it is not the DNS server.

Download and run this tool on the server, it will tell you what needs to be fixed to allow your set-up to work correctly.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...7A-DE19-49BB-800F-352F3B6F2922&displaylang=en


----------



## wlraider70 (Jun 1, 2009)

ok it gave me lots of feedback.
Im going to post a screen shot.
the one that jumped out at me is edns.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Scratch that. It looks like the server is configured correctly and the clients are misconfigured.


Instead of pointing your client DNS to 4.2.2.1, point it to 10.10.10.2. Then everything should work.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

What is listed on the critical tab?

It looks like they never ran the sbs set-up wizard or the Internet Connection wizard.

The servers websites are not running and that is why you cannot connect to them to join the domain.

What sort of idiot did geek squad send you?


----------



## wlraider70 (Jun 1, 2009)

The critical tab just showed the first 2 issues alone. the ones that were listed in red.

The servers websites are not running and that is why you cannot connect to them to join the domain. - how do i turn the server websites on. I thought that was from share point. 

What sort of idiot did geek squad send you? while that was rhetorical the higher ups picked the cheapest company... you get what you pay for.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Can we try resolving the DNS issue first, since you can't connect to the domain until your computers can find the DC. That should at least allow you to get that computer joined to the domain.



wlraider70 said:


> What sort of idiot did geek squad send you? while that was rhetorical the higher ups picked the cheapest company... you get what you pay for.


I find it hard to believe that Geek Squad was the cheapest...


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Running the internet wizard should fix the DNS issue and joining using connectcomputer is a best practice is this case.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't think there's a problem with the server. If you look at the ipconfigs, this sticks out on the client. Once the DNS info there is changed ComputerConnect should work.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566DC Gigabit Platform LAN Con
nect
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-60-13-12-11
*DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No*
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c7b:6737:bbd7:be3d%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.25(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.1
*DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 4.2.2.1*
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Not if the internal websites are not working IIRC.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I concur that you want to point your DNS internally. Usually I do DNS first DNS internal and DNS 2 second DNS external this goes against MS's recommendation but in small companies they like having it because they have domain setup but if the server takes a dive they still have internet access.

The use of internal websites or not really matters little because AD is so heavily DNS reliant.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Since this is an SBS set-up I am basing my answers on that and not normal server or domain behavior.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Right, but even if the web sites were working, the DNS issue is a larger problem for AD.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

And the internet wizard should correct all these things.


It is also highly likely that the original SBS set-up was not done correctly and I would suggest re-running this first to make sure all parts are actually installed.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

The Internet Wizard is not going to fix a misconfigured client. That PC is using a manually set DNS server that is incorrect.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Well I'll let the original poster decide if that works for him and he can report back his success or failure with that strategy.

I don't dispute that the DNS settings are part of the problem but I don't think they are the be all end all solution.

I was just trying to establish the correct settings on the server first and then go on from there.


----------



## wlraider70 (Jun 1, 2009)

ok so here is the deal.

I went to the client computer and i fixed the DNS setting. The network tyoe is not listed as domian, not just public or private.

It behaves as all the other clienct compters do.

However I still cannot get the connection wizard running.

http://server01/connectcomputer NEVER works.

Regardless i happy for know.

thanks all


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

And it won't work until you fix the website issue on the server but as long as you hare happy that is all that matters now.

Thanks for letting us know!


----------

